# TV Hyundai 29'' no prende, duda sobre componente



## Contraband (Mar 11, 2015)

Hola, tengo un televisor Hyundai de 29'' que después de una tormenta (subas y bajas de tensión) dejo de funcionar... paso un tiempo y decidí desarmarlo para reciclar los componentes o para intentar repararlo, la cuestión es que cuando lo abro veo que en la zona del transformador hay un capacitor enorme de 330uf 400v y pegado hay un componente chiquito que no se que es pero esta reventado, ¿si lo cambio el televisor funcionara?, ¿que componente es? en la plaqueta tiene un símbolo similar a 2 paréntesis horizontales ()


ADJUNTO FOTOS:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 11, 2015)

Buenas, por el símbolo y la numeración debe ser un condensador, el *C607*.
Para ver el valor deberías buscar el esquema del tv (poniendo el modelo y chasis ayudaría a buscarlo).
Al cambiar el C602 asegúrate de rehacer bien las pistas, que han quedado un "poco" perjudicadas.

Al ser avería por tormenta, a veces hay sobretensión en la antena y otras también por la instalación eléctrica. Puedes tener suerte y que sea poca cosa o medio Tv chamuscado.
Hay que empezar revisando puente diodos y despues todo el primario de la fuente. 
Si también entró sobretensión por la antena (rayo) hay que revisar el sintonizador, pero lo primero es que arranque la fuente para seguir comprobando.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2015)

Es un capacitor de alta tensión que esta en la red del swich, es decir el integrado de 5 patas puede estar roto, lástima el daño producio al impreso al sacar el capacitor.........


----------



## Contraband (Mar 11, 2015)

Definitivamente lo que se reventó es un capacitor cerámico que dice "222 1KV" fui a un lugar donde venden cosas de electrónica y conseguí ese capacitor y hablando con el vendedor me dijo "seguro los diodos están abiertos" y efectivamente hay varios que lo están. Al televisor no le entro ningún rayo, lo que sucedió fue que en una tormenta hubo en muy pocos segundos bajadas y subidas de tensión grandes (el televisor se apago y prendió un par de veces) y ahora estoy asociando que en la parte trasera de la plaqueta hay 3 zonas que están algo negras... y en esas zonas tengo diodos quemados!

El televisor es un Hyundai de 29'' y la plaqueta tiene 2 numeraciones una es:

5800-A5Y08Y-03
2005-06-23

Y la otra es:

TC6267Q
TC-368 94V-0


EDIT: encontré esta información, pero no se como bajarla...

http://www.clubdediagramas.com/arch.../hyundai-m3221/5800-5y08y-03spdf-f132398.html


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 11, 2015)

El compañero tiene razón, si ese condensador está reventado el Ic seguro está mal.
No te dejes ningún diodo por revisar e incluso el transformador que no haya sufrido.
En la página que indicas tienes que darte de alta (pagando). 
Subo Pdf. (de otro sitio) para que quede en el foro y puedas descargarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Contraband (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok, empecemos por el principio, les pido por favor me guíen ya que tengo muy poco conocimiento

1 - El puente de diodos esta en BUEN estado es un "KBJ 6J", lo saque y las mediciones son normales

2 - En la zona viva (según dice la placa) hay un componente de 3 patas que tengo entendido es un thermistor marca GLE modelo MZ73 10rm270v y para mi ese componente no esta funcionando ya que del lado de las soldaduras esta negro (la placa del lado de las soldaduras tiene 3 zonas negras y justamente el thermistor es una)

3 - Ya saque el integrado que esta cerca del capacitor que exploto es un "5Q1265RF F49", ¿como compruebo si esta en mal estado?

Adjunto fotos de los componentes y de las zonas negras de la placa

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2015)

Fijate por el lado de la placa cual termina va hacia el transformador y que tiene condinuidad hacia el +B de 302V una vez ubicado medilo con respecto al terminal que va a masa
Te comento. ese capactor que se rompio evita picos que dañen al TR interno, asi que si se daño el Tr también, puede medir corto o estar abierto. Siempre se rompe

El PTC de tres terminales no interviene en el funcionamiento de la fuene, solo actua en el momento del encendido entregando una onda amortiguada a las bobinas desmagnetizadoras, una vez que calento no pasa más nada queda asi.
Hay unos pocos casos que se pone en corto, generalmente hace saltar el fusible


----------



## sergiot (Mar 13, 2015)

Me parece que tenes problemas el color "negro", las zonas de calor tienden a ponerse negra y eso no significa que esté en mal estado, el PTC calienta y mucho, y es así como trabaja, si estuviese frio es porque está dañado.

El chip de la fuente es medible hasta cierto punto, necesitas tener la hoja de datos del fabricante y el diagrama interno para determinar que poder medir entre sus patas, es algo estimado, pero ayuda a ver si el transistor de conmutación está en corto o abierto, si lleva un mosfet es mas difícil de medirlo, pero cuando están en corto la cosa termina ahí.

Olvidate del flyback, por ahora, tu problema es la fuente, probala con una lámpara en serie de 100W para que explote nada, ojo que cuando hagas mediciones o pruebas con tensión, el electrolítico del +B de 300V no se descarga cuando la fuente no anda, descárgalo con la misma lámpara que usas para la serie.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2015)

Para descargar un capacitor a 302 no hay nada mejor que un PTC, se evitan chispazos
Para probar la fuente con una lampara hay que desconectar el TR de salida horizontal, una vez retirado verificar que la linea del colector no este a masa, lo que indicaria un corto en el flyback y colocar la lámpara entre el punto del colector y masa.
El CI de fuente con medir lo que indique es suficiente ya que es muy tierno y de cada 100 cambiados 98 estan dañados y de esos dos que no lo estaban murieron al poco tiempo................


----------



## Contraband (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok, a ver... encontré +B (140v) y el capacitor de +B (100uf 200v) (Adjunto foto), actualmente a la placa le saque el puente de diodos, el PTC y el IC 5Q1265RF

¿para probar la fuente tengo que poner si o si todos esos componentes?

¿o el PTC no es necesario?



EDIT: ¿el transistor horizontal es el que esta abajo a la izquierda sobre la placa de aluminio entre los capacitores de poliester en la foto 2?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2015)

El PTC no hace falta pero si el puente de diodos para saber si tienes 302V, y el IC para que trabaje la fuente


----------



## Contraband (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok, voy a soldar esos componentes. El TR de salida horizontal es el que esta en la 2 foto del mensaje anterior abajo a la izquierda sobre la placa de aluminio y abajo del flyback entre los capacitores de poliester?
Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 13, 2015)

Si el que esta frente al fly back, si hubicaste el +B veras que se dirige al Flyback y tiene conitnuidad a traves de sus bobinas al colector del TR de salida Horizontal


----------



## Contraband (Mar 14, 2015)

Tengo una lampara de portatil 220v 150w halogena, ¿sirve?

¿La función de la lampara seria únicamente generar carga a la fuente para comprobar su funcionamiento?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 14, 2015)

Buenas, con la halógena te vale. Se trata de que sea resistencia (inductiva en este caso). No valdría lampara "ahorradora".

En el caso de comprobar la salida del +B sí, es una carga, para que no sufra el Tr de Líneas y por que muchas fuentes sin carga se protegen o se dañan.
Tambien sería bueno probarlo con una serie si dudas del primario de la fuente.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2015)

Alerta!!!!! Cuidado!!!!! Tal información no siempre es asi, debido a que todos los TV tienen el modo de espera o Std-By, en este modo no hay carga, hay modelos que en ese modo tienen la tensión nomilal de fuente y otros valores sensiblemente inferiores, alrededor de 60V, que se eleva al producirse el encendio.
Por otro lado, en la práctica cuando un TV enciende no hay una carga inmediata, hay un pequeño retardo y hay fuentes que uno las enciende y la lámpara permanece apagada, pero si la aflojamos  y luego la ajustamos la fuente enciende.
Hay que tener mucho cuidado y observación ya que creer que sin carga se rompe puede llevar a conclusiones erroneas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 14, 2015)

Tienes razón pandacba,  es que tiendo a mezclar lo antiguo con lo moderno (aunque lo moderno ya sea antiguo). A mas de un cliente, por aquello de que lo apagara para evitar daños (ejemp. tormentas) y ahorrar energía, le he comentado que el Tv en Stand-By funcionaba al 80 o 90% pero sin imagen ni sonido.


----------



## Contraband (Mar 14, 2015)

Hay algo que me olvide mencionar, cuando enchufo el tv a 220v el tuvo hace un ruido, como si se cargara o algo asi, es solo por 1 segundo!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 14, 2015)

Supongo que podría ser la vibracion de las bobinas desmagnetizadoras, que entran en funcionamiento unos segundos. Eso si has vuelto a soldar la PTC (la de la primera foto). Has comprobado algo mas.


----------



## Contraband (Mar 15, 2015)

No comprobé nada mas. cuando lo abri por primera vez vi el capacitor explotado , lo cambie por uno nuevo lo enchufe y hizo ese ruido de como si se cargara algo!

Mañana voy a sacar el transistor horizontal y voy a poner en su lugar el resto de los componentes para probar la fuente


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2015)

Eso que se siente es la corriente amortiguada que fluye por las bobinas desmagnetizadoras


----------



## Contraband (Mar 15, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Para descargar un capacitor a 302 no hay nada mejor que un PTC, se evitan chispazos
> Para probar la fuente con una lampara hay que desconectar *el TR de salida horizontal, una vez retirado verificar que la linea del colector no este a masa, lo que indicaria un corto en el flyback y colocar la lámpara entre el punto del colector y masa.*
> El CI de fuente con medir lo que indique es suficiente ya que es muy tierno y de cada 100 cambiados 98 estan dañados y de esos dos que no lo estaban murieron al poco tiempo................



En un rato voy a probar la lampara, para estar completamente seguro, El TR horizontal es el C5148 (http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/30345/TOSHIBA/C5148.html) en el plano seria el Q302?
Gracias


----------



## Contraband (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok, puse todos los componentes a la placa (salvo el PTC), procedí a quitar el TR horizontal y aislé el colector, o sea estaba unido al flyback por un capacitor de poliester y otro componente parecido a un diodo pero de color gris y los retire a ambos dejando el colector sin ninguna conexión. Una vez hecho esto uní un cable desde el colector a una lampara de 150w 220vac (el televisor es de 150w) y uní un cable desde el punto negativo del puente de diodos a masa de la lampara, enchufe el tv a 220v y la lampara nunca prendio , decidí enchufar el TV a 220v y medir las entradas alternas del puente de diodos y obtengo una lectura de 3v

Me fui un poco mas atrás y mido la tensión desde la resistencia de entrada R602 (15w4jr) y obtengo 200v pero de a poco van cayendo hasta 150v y luego es como que se reinicia y vuelve a 200v y nuevamente de a poco baja hasta 150v y a si sucesivamente. ¿Alguna sugerencia? Gracias!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 16, 2015)

1- Se desuelda el colector (no hace falta solta nada mas si está bien desoldado).Se conecta un cable de la lampara a pista donde va soldado el colector (*se trata de sustituir el tansistor por la lampara) *y el otro cable a la masa de +B ó lo que es lo mismo, al emisor del transistor. *Nunca a la masa del primario de la fuente o del puente de diodos.
*2- Si a la entrada del puente sólo tienes 3V y en la R602 te fluctua la tensión debes tener un corto y la R se pondrá calentita calentita. ¿Estas seguro que el puente está bien?, ¿cambiaste el IC601?, ¿has comprobado que C602 no esté en corto o con fugas?.

Edito: Viendo el 2º video juraría  que estás midiendo tension en paralelo a R602. Debes medir tensión en paralelo a C601. Comprueba si la R602 tiene 4Ω.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2015)

Creo que no captaste la idea, no se saca nada salvo el transistor solamete, la lámpara se conecta donde es el terminal del colector(centro) y la otra en algun punto de masa cercano.
Cualquier otra forma de conectarlo puede dar ideas erróneas
Es muy fácil se desuelda simplemente los tres terminales, se quita el tornillo de sujeción y ya esta!!!!


----------



## Contraband (Mar 17, 2015)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> 1- Se desuelda el colector (no hace falta solta nada mas si está bien desoldado).Se conecta un cable de la lampara a pista donde va soldado el colector (*se trata de sustituir el tansistor por la lampara) *y el otro cable a la masa de +B ó lo que es lo mismo, al emisor del transistor. *Nunca a la masa del primario de la fuente o del puente de diodos.
> *2- Si a la entrada del puente sólo tienes 3V y en la R602 te fluctua la tensión debes tener un corto y la R se pondrá calentita calentita. ¿Estas seguro que el puente está bien?, ¿cambiaste el IC601?, ¿has comprobado que C602 no esté en corto o con fugas?.
> 
> Edito: Viendo el 2º video juraría  que estás midiendo tension en paralelo a R602. Debes medir tensión en paralelo a C601. Comprueba si la R602 tiene 4Ω.



1) Soldé un cable al punto del colector (positivo), mi error fue llevar el cable de masa al puente de diodos, voy a probar de nuevo pero esta vez lo voy a soldar al punto del emisor (pata 3 del transistor)

2) Al puente lo saque y marca bien. No cambien el IC601 y tampoco comprobé el C602, voy a ir a una casa de electrónica a ver si los consigo!, ¿como podría comprobar si anda el IC601?

Voy a comprobar la resistencia y voy a medir la tensión de otra forma!




pandacba dijo:


> Creo que no captaste la idea, no se saca nada salvo el transistor solamete, la lámpara se conecta donde es el terminal del colector(centro) y la otra en algun punto de masa cercano.
> Cualquier otra forma de conectarlo puede dar ideas erróneas
> Es muy fácil se desuelda simplemente los tres terminales, se quita el tornillo de sujeción y ya esta!!!!



Tenia un velador viejo le puse la lampara pele los 2 cables del enchufe y uno lo soldé al colector y el otro al negativo del puente de diodos, voy a probar de nuevo pero esta vez soldado al emisor!


Gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 17, 2015)

Creo que la única forma de comprobarlo es cambiarlo. Viendo el bloque interno en el datasheet, se puede hacer una vaga idea de donde no puede dar baja resistencia o dar alta resistencia, pero no ayudará mucho. Yo he comparado reguladores tipo 317 ó 7812 y sin dar ninguna diferencia entre dos iguales, uno no funcionaba. 
Por cierto, comparando datasheet con esquema las patillas del IC no cuadran  .


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2015)

El emisor va directo a masa? porque si tiene una R o una bobina, no es el mejor lugar la masa esta en las cercaias pues va un pin del fly-back marcado como GND


----------



## Contraband (Mar 17, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> El emisor va directo a masa? porque si tiene una R o una bobina, no es el mejor lugar la masa esta en las cercaias pues va un pin del fly-back marcado como GND



Vi ese pin!, cuando pruebe +B tiro la masa de la lampara a ese punto!


Enchufe el TV y tome el voltaje que llega a C601 y tengo 208v estables, saque la resistencia R602 (15w4RJ) y no mide nada en ningún valor... salvo en 200MΩ que empieza a medir de 0 y sube a mas de 200MΩ en 2 segundos, quedando como si tuviera una resistencia mas alta que la que puede medir el tester... ¿esta abierta?, no entiendo mucho de estas resistencias... estoy acostumbrado a resistencias de carbón 1/4w

El capacitor C602 también lo tendré que cambiar?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 17, 2015)

Son 4 Ohms 15Watios ó sea que está abierta. Es una resistencia de alambre recubierta de material disipador (no sé exactamente lo que es, habrá que buscarlo), algunos las llaman vitrificadas y otros encementadas.
C602 yo lo cambiaría, pero si no te da corto y hace la carga y escarga puedes probar con el.


----------



## Contraband (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok, acá donde vivo no consigo nada de eso... mi idea era saber que estaba roto y cambiarlo, pero bueno... viendo que algunas cosas no se pueden comprobar, decido hacer una apuesta y comprar R602, C602 y el IC601. las cosas van a tardar unos días en llegar... espero que con esas piezas se solucione todo. cuando tenga todo instalado hago nuevamente la prueba de +B y les comento como fue!, no se olviden de este tema que necesito de su ayuda!! jaja


----------



## Contraband (May 23, 2015)

Bueno señores, después de varias semanas conseguí los repuestos del TV (resistencia 4ohm 15w, capacitor 330uf 400v y el IC 5Q1265RF). Les comento que los coloque, enchufe el TV y para mi grata sorpresa salio funcionando a la perfección!!.

No quería seguir sin venir y agradecerles por su valiosa y desinteresada ayuda que me permitió reparar mi viejo televisor, me olvide de sacarle fotos a los repuestos  pero bueno les dejo 2 fotos del TV funcionando!.

Muchas gracias!!
y de mi parte tema cerrado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 23, 2015)

*Enhorabuena*, que lo disfrutes muchos años.
Lo que es una lástima es que tengáis tantos problemas para conseguir el material, claro que yo tengo suerte de estar cerca de la Capital.
Saludos.


----------

